# Upc Broadband/Phone package



## mg zr dad (29 May 2008)

Despite horendous experiences last year with Chorus/Ntl when upgrading my cable to digital with the DVR late last year (the compensation was almost worth it) I am about to take on there 12mb broadband and phone package.
Has anyone had this installed recently and how does the BB and phone line quality compare to the eircom line.
Any issues on the installation side. ie not showing up
Overall I find the digital/dvr service excellent hence I am going to swith from BT (no issues) for a cheeper/faster BB package.


----------



## thundercat (31 May 2008)

Can't comment on the phone but I have the broadband and it's fantastic. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Frank (2 Jun 2008)

Me too got the 12 MB BB no phone line. 

Guy arrived when arranged and rang me just before as I work only up the road. Saved me taking time off. 

The installers are contractors and the guy I got was on the ball.


----------



## Complainer (7 Jun 2008)

The details available on the UPC web page for the €30 per month phone/broadband offer are very scanty. No details of line speeds or download limits. 

Does anyone have more details on this offer?


----------

